# Big Chief Bacon & AMNPS



## smokinjimmy (May 2, 2016)

Just loaded up the old dog Big Chief with 10 lbs of pork bellies and apple wood pellets in the AMNPS, first time combo for me. Love the AMNPS and usually use the Big Chief for salmon and Lake Trout. Should be good after an 8 day cure or Quick Tender and brown sugar.  Love the Amazen smoker, use their tube smokers also. I do not have the Big Chief plugged in, just apple pellets and AMNPS.













IMG_7111.JPG



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 2, 2016


















IMG_7112.JPG



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 2, 2016


















IMG_7113.JPG



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 2, 2016


















IMG_7110.JPG



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 2, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (May 2, 2016)

Oh that's gonna be good.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 3, 2016)

Boy those are some nice looking bellies!

Looking forward to seeing that bacon all sliced up.

Al


----------



## smokinjimmy (May 3, 2016)

Pulled them off the smoker early this morning a after 11 hours of cold smoking (around 60 degrees). Will refrigerate them for a couple of days and then slice and vacuum pack.












image.jpeg



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 3, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 3, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ smokinjimmy
__ May 3, 2016


----------



## tropics (May 3, 2016)

That looks great,last batch I made I left unwrapped, for 4 days in the fridge. Points

show some pics when you slice it

Richie


----------



## disco (May 7, 2016)

A thing of beauty.

Disco


----------

